# American distributor for Wittener Tage Für Neue Kammermusik CDs?



## Guest (Dec 9, 2015)

Some of these CDs interest me greatly, but they're nowhere to be found on Amazon, Ebay, Forced Exposure, and so on.

Anyone in the U.S. know where I might purchase these CDs?

I mean just look at some of the new works from the 2012, 2013, and 2014 discs! http://www.kulturforum-witten.de/ku...eue-kammermusik/doku-cds-hoerbuch.html#c55174


----------

